# inspired



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

i made these three baits with no ballast weight in them, what a different in action little harder to throw but action is outstanding thanks vince and tater.























.:B


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

They just keep improving, Jody.

I like the dark shading on the head of the top one.

That netting your using is good stuff.


----------

